# مجموعة كتب معمارية رائعة أسرعوا بالتحميل...



## ناادية (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاتة​

و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله​ 
بسم الله​ 


Materials for Architects and Builders, Third Edition 
By Arthur Lyons ​ 



 
http://ifile.it/6wd3gkx/0750669403.zip 
Mirror 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=188987​ 

.................................................. .................................................. ........​ 


*Precedents in Architecture: Analytic Diagrams, Formative Ideas, and Partis *
*By Roger H. Clark, Michael Pause *​ 




اضغط على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصورة بالحجم الأصلي, الحجم الاصلي للصورة هو 500x388.



​ 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/156519583/Precedents_Architecture.rar*
*Mirror *
*http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=202308*​ 


.................................................. ...............​ 




 


http://mihd.net/vuh7pj4/0419244905.zip 
Mirrors: 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=214012​ 


.................................................. .............​ 




 


http://rapidshare.com/files/17571800...dium.part1.rar​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/17572216...dium.part2.rar 
Mirror 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=231214​ 


.................................................. ...............​ 

http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architectu..._handbook.html​ 
Site Planning and Design Handbook 


 

Download Link : 
Rapidshare 
http://rapidshare.com/files/17805490...dDesiHanbo.rar​ 
UP-mirror​ 
http://www.uploading.com/files/N3500...Hanbo.rar.html 
http://depositfiles.com/files/26bv33z2x 
http://uploadbox.com/files/31a05384e5 
http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architectu...ePlanning.html​ 

.................................................. ...........​ 
Documents in Canadian Architecture​ 
http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architecture/0921149794.html 


 


Download FREE​ 


DepositFiles 
http://depositfiles.com/files/zsx7cbo8t 
UPLOADING 
http://uploading.com/files/HRHC3FJW/...cture.zip.html​ 


.................................................. .............​ 

Designing Better Buildings​ 
http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architectu...Buildings.html 


 

depositfiles.com 
http://depositfiles.com/files/qroa8lbcu​ 

uploading.com 
http://www.uploading.com/files/9WTWP...ildin.zip.html​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/168167854/DesBetBuildin.zip​ 



.................................................. ............​ 




*Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat *​ 



*http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architecture/TallBuildingsUrbanHabitat.html *

*



*​
​









depositfiles.com 
http://depositfiles.com/files/q6bl6egw3​ 

uploading.com 
http://www.uploading.com/files/PND8L...ildin.zip.html​ 
http://rapidshare.com/files/168112561/TallBuildin.zip​ 


.................................................. ...........​ 


Architectural Design in Steel 
http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architectu...signSteel.html 


 

depositfiles.com 
http://depositfiles.com/files/s8cddhd74​ 

rapidshare.com 
http://rapidshare.com/files/166190201/ArchDesiSteel.zip​ 















​ 
يتبع
دعواتكم لي بظهر الغيب
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.​


----------



## ناادية (23 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله ...*

The Design Quality Manual: Improving Building Performance 
http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architectu...ityManual.html 






depositfiles.com 
http://depositfiles.com/files/1fqoa5ngk 


letitbit.net 
http://letitbit.net/download/28e7069...QuMan.zip.html 

http://rapidshare.com/files/166195912/DesQuMan.zip 


.................................................. ...............

Hvac Design Manual for Hospitals and Clinics 
The design of heating, ventilating, and air-conditioning 

(HVAC) systems for hospitals, outpatient 

clinics, and other health care facilities is a specialized 

field of engineering. The higher filtration 

requirements for operating rooms and the pressure 

relationships between adjacent spaces are a few of 

the many design issues that are especially critical to 

the proper design and functioning of an HVAC system 

in a health care facility. 

Health care facilities have special design criteria. 

Knowledge of, and insight into, these criteria are 

needed to develop a design that will satisSz the 

owner and operators of the facility. Knowledge of 

regulatory requirements will minimize compliance 

problems. 

There are special considerations for the design 

of operating rooms. The HVAC requirements for 

operating rooms include regulating temperature and 

humidity, as wellas spacep ressurizationf,i ltration of 

the supplied air, allowable recirculation of the air, 

and the effectiveness of air delivery system options. 

Health care facilities are environments of conrrolled 

hazards. Exposure to aerosolized pharmaceuticals, 

airborne contagions, and strong cleaning 

chemicals are examples of thesehazards 


42,443 KB 
rar 

http://www.4shared.com/file/76945641...ml?err=no-sess


.................................................. ........


Seismic Design for Architects 
http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/engeneerin...rchitects.html 







Download Link : 
Rapidshare 
http://rapidshare.com/files/18056951...DesforArch.rar


.................................................. ............

http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/engeneerin...Acoustics.html 







depositfiles.com 
http://depositfiles.com/files/qgvretvub 

MIRROR: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/185032910/0125249454.rar 

.................................................. ...

*Design Guidelines in American Cities: A Review of Design Policies and Guidance in Five West-Coast Cities 

http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architecture/0853238936.html 



*

*DepositFiles.com 
http://depositfiles.com/files/lu1itwj03
*

*.................................................. ..*

*Urban Design: Street and Square, 3 Ed 

http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architecture/UrbanDesign.html 



*


*depositfiles.com 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/6t7u5kyx5
*

*.................................................. ....*

*Dictionary of Landscape Architecture and Construction 

http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architectu...struction.html 



*
​*
Uploading 
http://uploading.com/files/GZZ1SO4G/...cture.rar.html 
Uploadbox 
http://uploadbox.com/files/387019d816 
RS link 
http://rapidshare.com/files/19532679...0071441425.rar 


.................................................. ..


http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architecture/568979780.html 






uploading.com 
http://uploading.com/files/GFTHTIBU/...stics.rar.html 
depositfiles.com 
http://depositfiles.com/files/zuvn7m714 
uploadbox.com 
http://uploadbox.com/files/264ee82d63


...............................................

The Complete Book Of Underground Houses 
http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architecture/68790234.html 



​


Download FREE: 
UP-link: 
http://uploading.com/files/EWOXLTB2/...ouses.rar.html 

depositfiles.com 
http://depositfiles.com/files/7863258 
uploadbox.com 
http://uploadbox.com/files/34c2f5b24a


.................................................. .​
http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/architecture/HousesWorld.html 







Part1 
uploading.com 
http://uploading.com/files/7P439OC4/...part1.rar.html 


depositfiles.com 
http://depositfiles.com/files/refl85htd 

Part2 
uploading.com 
http://uploading.com/files/A2QTWB7R/...part2.rar.html 


depositfiles.com 
http://depositfiles.com/files/quhqzo73i 

Part1 - http://rapidshare.com/files/198782264/HoWorl.part1.rar 

Part2 - http://rapidshare.com/files/198794362/HoWorl.part2.rar 



يتبع

.
.
.
دعواتكم.
.
.
.
.
​*


----------



## ناادية (23 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله...*

​*



*​



*http://ifile.it/lbc6gx9/063206403X.zip** 
Mirror 
**http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=172034*


.................................................. ................

*



*​*
http://ifile.it/lgk4pr9/0419237607.zip 
Mirrors: 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6808aa/n/0419237607_zip 
http://rapidshare.com/files/148336553/0419237607.zip 
Other Mirrors 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=169951

.................................................. .







http://ifile.it/7s5elpm/0415270561.zip 
Mirrors: 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4f80e1/n/0415270561_zip 
http://rapidshare.com/files/148321951/0415270561.zip 
Other Mirrors: 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=169636


.................................................. ....





​
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8c5469/n/0419234306_zip 
Mirrors 
http://rapidshare.com/files/148336403/0419234306.zip 
http://ifile.it/5obsnlu/0419234306.zip 
http://rapidshare.com/files/192610751/0419234306.zip 
http://uploading.com/files/6IZYDVFW/0419234306.zip.html 
http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks/engeneerin...explained.html 

Other Mirrors: 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=169013


.............................................





http://rapidshare.com/files/148329678/0415308623.zip 
Mirrors: 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b4de1d/n/0415308623_zip 
http://ifile.it/05oj9h7/0415308623.zip 
Other Mirrors 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=168815


.................................................. ...









http://ifile.it/fodc3qb/0419222804.zip 
Mirrors: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/148336253/0419222804.zip 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7fdb65/n/0419222804_zip 
Other Mirrors: 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=167756
_________________

.................................................. ..








http://ifile.it/kri7ly9/047148654X.zip 
Mirrros: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/148317110/047148654X.zip 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/aaa7d4/n/047148654X_zip 
Other Mirrors 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=167747


د..................................................








http://ifile.it/ya391w6/047144359x.zip 
Mirrors: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/147563154/047144359X.zip 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/20f4e9/n/047144359X_zip 
Other Mirrors: 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=161704


................................................









http://www.filefactory.com/file/8f342d/n/0419215204_zip 
Mirrors: 
http://ifile.it/k7nsa0c/0419215204.zip 
Other Mirrors: 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=160473


.................................................. ...




اضغط على هذا الشريط لمشاهدة الصورة بالحجم الأصلي, الحجم الاصلي للصورة هو 461x500.








http://www.filefactory.com/file/0d9202/n/0415241332_zip 
Mirrors: 
http://ifile.it/bl8d543/0415241332.zip 
Other Mirrors: 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=160367


.................................................. .
.
.
.
.يتبع

على فكرة هذه الكتب منقولة من مواقع في منها لسه محملتهش مش عارفة اذا مفهاش مشاكل






فاعذروني



ان تعذر لكم تحميلها بس اللي حملتهم رووووووووعة صراحة
.
.​*


----------



## زهير موسى (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود وأن كنت منز فتره ابحث عن كتاب نوفرت (عناصر التصميم المعمارى) ولكن لم أجده


----------



## ناادية (23 مارس 2009)

*بسم الله ...*

*



*​*

http://ifile.it/19kyzrm/1844072460.rar 
mirror 
http://rapidshare.com/files/137598362/1844072460.rar 
other mirrors: 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=139258

.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ............







http://ifile.it/7j5i1rq/928081124x.rar 
mirror 
http://rapidshare.com/files/137539668/928081124X.rar 
other mirrors: 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=139288


.................................................. .................................................. .................................................












http://www.filefactory.com/file/8c6353/n/1402068468_rar 
Mirror 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=141904
_________________
.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ..










http://rapidshare.com/files/140626878/Cutting_E.rar 
Mirror 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=143292

.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .............


Architectural Detailing: Function, Constructibility, Aesthetics 








http://rapidshare.com/files/14414903...Aesthetics.rar 
Mirror 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=150272 


.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ........










http://www.filefactory.com/file/ecb077/n/0071469826_zip 
Mirror 
http://rapidshare.com/files/147098129/0071469826.zip 
Mirror 
http://ifile.it/cgs8rlj/0071469826.zip 
Other Mirrors 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=159276


.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .....










http://ifile.it/g3mnktu/0419208208.zip 
Mirror 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=174253


.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ..










http://ifile.it/k7clgr8/9058093549.zip 
Mirror 
http://gigapedia.org/v5/item:view_links?id=173136


.................................................. .................................................. 





.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
V
V
V​*


----------



## abu_ata_1987 (23 مارس 2009)

مشكورة على الكتب
ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ناادية (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

أخي زهير موسى
اليك كتاب neufert
الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/46674822...ml?err=no-sess


----------



## ناادية (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا على ردك الطيب اخي abu_ata_1987


----------



## AliMohammed (2 أبريل 2009)

يقرررررررط.........يقرررررررررط
هكذا المشاركات ولا بلاش


----------



## دمع القلوب (3 أبريل 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك 
دى فعلا كتب جميله جدا هتفدنا كتير 
شكرا على تعبك


----------



## ناادية (10 أبريل 2009)

AliMohammed قال:


> يقرررررررط.........يقرررررررررط
> هكذا المشاركات ولا بلاش


 
السلام عليكم
شكرا أخي ولو اني مفهمتش معنى كلمة يقرط  بس أكيد معناها جميل هههه



دمع القلوب قال:


> ماشاء الله عليك
> دى فعلا كتب جميله جدا هتفدنا كتير
> شكرا على تعبك


 
الحمد لله 
شكرا لك


----------



## jordan first (18 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## assf_a8 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الابالله موضوع جميل جدا شكرا جزيلا مهندسة نادية


----------



## Eng.Essam em11 (2 يناير 2014)

الرجاء تجديث الروابط وشكرا


----------

